# Gigabyte or Asus(Z97)



## napsterv (Aug 30, 2014)

I shortlisted Gigabyte Z97-D3H and ASUS Z97-C for my i7 4790K gaming build.

Which one should I go with? Confused. 

Other Specs:

8GB Dual Channel RAM
Possibly R9 280X/285 or the R9 290.
Corsair H80i


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 30, 2014)

> What is the purpose of the PC? 

> What is your budget for motherboard?

> What is your full config?

> How much do you want to overclock the CPU?


----------



## napsterv (Aug 30, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > What is the purpose of the PC?
> 
> > What is your budget for motherboard?
> 
> ...



> What is the purpose of the PC?
- Gaming and Development

> What is your budget for motherboard?
10-12K

> What is your full config?
CPU-i7 4790K
Mobo-***
Cooler-Corsair H80i(future)
GPU-AMD R9 Series(future)
RAM- G.Skill Dual Channel 4X2 RAM
HDD-2TB SB
SSD-1SSD(future)
3-4 case fans.
23-24" Single FHD Monitor.

> How much do you want to overclock the CPU? 

I don't think I'll need to overclock in the inital stages since it's already @4.0Ghz. Maybe say 4.5Ghz Max?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 30, 2014)

If you don;t really wanna overclock, why get such expensive processor and waste cash? if you haven't purchased the parts yet then I seriously recommend starting a thread here and answer these questions.

Anyways, Gigabyte GA-Z97M-D3H available for 9.9k is a much cheaper deal.


----------



## napsterv (Sep 3, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> If you don;t really wanna overclock, why get such expensive processor and waste cash? if you haven't purchased the parts yet then I seriously recommend starting a thread here and answer these questions.
> 
> Anyways, Gigabyte GA-Z97M-D3H available for 9.9k is a much cheaper deal.



I'm getting the ATX version for 10K from itdepot. Thanks for the help. The ASUS reviews were okayish so going with giga.


----------

